# Ok... What is this? (Different auction...)



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

http://auctions.yahoo.com/i:Aurora%20Interstate%20Chase%20Set.:5366483

Looks interesting...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

That is the first I have seen this set. (or ANY screeechers set)
I have always wondered where the cars came from. Kind of neat, eh?


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I have seen them before, and they're kind of cool. It's basically a ready-to-race set that you don't have to assemble. They also made another one that was "Spider-Man vs. The Fly" which I believe was the same layout with different graphics and different cars. The cars didn't ONLY come in these sets; they were all available in blisterpacks also.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i had that set as a kid. I remember very little about it. I think it was battery-operated, I know the cars had what looked like a two-piece G+ chassis with a steerable front wheel section, I know the bodies had elongated front wheel wells to compensate (I think I still have a very battered Cuda funny car), and I know I destroyed mine running Matchbox cars around it.

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Did it really come with the cars on the box top print? That one looks like the 'Cuda dragster. Well, first time i've seen that as well. Enjoy winning bidder! rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i'm pretty sure that set came with the white/flamed cuda.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Late to the party, but....

That would be the Flaming Cuda. Very easy to find, even MOC, on Ebay or Mr Coney. There's two paint schemes, one with flames on the side and one without. 

The Cuda was also released as the Super Cuda (yellow-orange with silver stripes), and the Spideman Cuda (red/white/blue with spidery artwork).

There were four sets; Thrill Show, Interstate Chase, Drag City, & Spiderman Vs The Fly.


----------

